# wie muss Widerspruch auf mahnbescheid aussehen bzw. was ...



## Anonymous (9 September 2004)

... beinhalten? Gibt es da eine bestimmte Form bzw. bestimmte Paragraphen etc. auf die man sich unbedingt berufen muss, damit der Widerspruch ordnungsgemäss ist, oder reicht einfach diesen einfach auszufüllen und an das gericht zurückzuschicken?

Danke und viele Gruesse.


----------



## sascha (9 September 2004)

Siehe http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1986


----------



## KatzenHai (9 September 2004)

*Re: wie muss Widerspruch auf mahnbescheid aussehen bzw. was*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> oder reicht einfach diesen einfach auszufüllen und an das gericht zurückzuschicken?



Ja. Reicht.

Schau dir Saschas Link an (konkret das Muster hinter diesem Link (Danke nochmal an den Gast vom 14.05.03) und der Rest ergibt sich automatisch. Ach ja: Ausreichend frankieren oder Fax!


----------

